

Show HN: Fight Test Anxiety With TXTest - mead5432
https://www.txtest.com

======
mead5432
1 in 5 college students suffer from test anxiety. If you, or someone you know,
has run into this you probably know that it can be really frustrating to know
the material but freak out when it is time for the test. I built it to help my
girlfriend with her frustrations and it has been beneficial. Her anxiety has
gone down and confidence (on tests) has gone up. With the new semester getting
started, I figure it might be time to open it up and get some general
feedback. Thoughts?

